
Indian Navy Ruined Its $3B Nuclear Missile Sub by Leaving Its Hatch Open - notlukesky
https://taskandpurpose.com/indian-navy-nuclear-submarine-hatch
======
goatinaboat
This is how we lost the M2, and brought an end to the submarine aircraft
carrier concept

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_M2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_M2)

------
mcrowson
I have a 2009 convertible. The dash yells at me and won't let me put the top
down if the trunk isn't ready.

I'm thinking someone ignored some warnings.

------
dusted
Okay, so, it's silly to flood it in the first place, but, it's bad design that
you can't flood it and simply drain it without damage, IT'S A BUILT TO BE
UNDER WATER! and it's not unrealistic that a few drops might get inside during
battle.

~~~
DocTomoe
This is not about a few drops, though, this is about several hundred liters.

Also, if the inside of your nuclear sub gets wet during battle, the ship (and
likely it's crew) is a write-off anyways.

~~~
dusted
I'd expect to be able to fill my under-water-boat with water, the very thing
it's designed to be submerged in, drain the water, and sail along. If
something breaks from that, it's wrong. Shouldn't make a difference if the
inside or the outside is exposed to it. Yes, that implies that everything
inside the submarine is waterproof, and that things that need to be open to
the inside environment must have ways of being drained.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Saltwater is very corrosive. You have to strip paint and treat the metal
underneath to stop the corrosion, as the slightest crack or pore in the paint
allows corrosion to start unseen.

The only way to fully waterproof the inside of a submarine is to keep the
water outside.

------
varshithr
One of five INS Arihant class submarines is lost and this could be a potential
(albeit expensive) lesson in dealing with such instances in the future right?

Failures definitely teach us a lot.

------
Data_Junkie
The 665 USS Guitaro was sunk at the dock at Mare Island. I worked on it when
it came back for overhaul in the mid '80s.

